# For all those feeling blue about their stock portfolios...



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Could be worse folks, you could be holding LUNA. 85 bucks to a penny in a week. Somebody out there took a lot of folks for a lot of hard earned cash. 









Cryptocurrency luna now almost worthless after controversial stablecoin it is linked to loses peg


UST has been dragged into the spotlight after the stablecoin, which is supposed to be pegged one-to-one with the U.S. dollar, fell below the $1 mark.




www.cnbc.com





Godspeed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I moved my 401K out of the funds when the dow was at 35XXX

lots of folks like to just leave it there... i like to get out on the down swing so i do not have to make up the lose


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Could be worse folks, you could be holding LUNA. 85 bucks to a penny in a week. Somebody out there took a lot of folks for a lot of hard earned cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit o'cash, some gold, guns & ammo for the whole clan, blades a'plenty; beans & rice, some woods to roam, a few good friends. And apparently solid health. Bring the pain. I'm good to go.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Crypto is generally a supply and demand. Luna had no demand and an abundance of supply. 
the market tank came later then I projected Now the question everyone is asking = where’s the bottom. Here’s the thing, crash or no crash, I had a desire to buy Tesla if it hit $600. Honestly never thought it would but its getting close,


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

stowlin said:


> Crypto is generally a supply and demand. Luna had no demand and an abundance of supply.
> the market tank came later then I projected Now the question everyone is asking = where’s the bottom. Here’s the thing, crash or no crash, I had a desire to buy Tesla if it hit $600. Honestly never thought it would but its getting close,


Yep I've never been broker since I met my broker.

Godspeed


----------

